# Anesthesia with Modifier 50



## lisamalia (Nov 11, 2010)

Can anesthesia codes be billed with modifier 50?  For example, can 00120 be billed with a 50 for a bilateral procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## CVelez (Nov 11, 2010)

No anesthesia is based on time.  You also have base units assigned to each anesthesia code.   If you do multiple procedures you choose the code with highest base units.   

Charla


----------



## lisamalia (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Charla, 
That is how I understood it, then I came across this, what does it mean?

00120 Anesthesia for procedures on external, middle, and inner ear including biopsy;
not otherwise specified

00124 otoscopy

00126 tympanotomy
Pub. 100-4, Chapter 12, Sections 50, 140, 140.2,
140.3.2
*Coding Tip
Codes 00120–00126 each identify a unilateral
service. If the surgeon performs bilateral surgical
services, use modifier 50 (bilateral procedure).*

Thanks!


----------



## EllieAnn (Nov 12, 2010)

The surgeon would bill with the 50 modifier, not the anesthesiologist. The only time an anesthesiologist would use a 50 modifier is if he/she is performing the actual procedure, for example: bilateral saccroiliac joint injections...27096-50.


----------

